# Arm/Bicep mount for GoPro?



## PalmerFreak

So I'm thinking about getting a GoPro and I don't wear a helmet so I'll need an alternate mounting option. The chest mount won't work (POV will be wrong) and I don't like the head strap option. 

I looked for something that would attach to my arm/bicep (on my down-hill arm - I don't ride switch) but couldn't find anything outside of a homemade version that a guy made on YouTube.


----------



## LA Forever

GoPro makes a wrist mount that might suit your liking. 










I personally use a mono-pod called the X-Shot.


----------



## Argo

PalmerFreak said:


> So I'm thinking about getting a GoPro and I don't wear a helmet so I'll need an alternate mounting option. The chest mount won't work (POV will be wrong) and I don't like the head strap option.
> 
> I looked for something that would attach to my arm/bicep (on my down-hill arm - I don't ride switch) but couldn't find anything outside of a homemade version that a guy made on YouTube.



Not the point of your post but... I fucking hate gopro now.

I have a drift hd, drift ghost and a gopro 3 black edition. Nothing but trouble every time I have used the gopro. Drift has been awesome, turned it on out of the box and haven't had a single issue..... The drift also came with a velcro strap, probably for strapping to a helmet through the holes, and it works well to strap around the arm or leg......


----------



## LA Forever

Argo said:


> Nothing but trouble every time I have used the gopro.


I have heard so many people having problems with the Hero3. My Hero2 has been nothing but good to me. Glad I didn't upgrade...


----------



## Argo

LA Forever said:


> I have heard so many people having problems with the Hero3. My Hero2 has been nothing but good to me. Glad I didn't upgrade...


When it actually takes video, the quality is great.... Same as the ghost..... The issues make the thing suck...... I'll never buy one, I didn't buy this one.... Son got it as part of a prize for winning a competition.... Should have followed my instinct and sold it in the box.


----------



## YeahMan

Originally bought my Hero 2 a few years back to get some footage riding our ATV's, didn't attempt to use it on the snowboard much because im not a fan of the angles. An arm mount could be awesome if executed properly. Your best bet is probably to fashion something yourself. I'm thinking of those leashes you use for surfing, get one of this to strap around your arm and attach the go pro using an adhesive mount on the strap :icon_scratch: :dunno:?


----------



## tokyo_dom

I know everyone loves GoPro, and they are the most popular sports camera out there, but when i borrowed my friend's hero3 black it struck me that it isnt all that great for action sports like snowboarding. Cant even be mounted without putting it in a bulky case (without which it is also not waterproof nor all that shockproof). Mount it on your helmet and look like a teletubby, or face the problems the OP is having.

I am still looking for which camera to get, but it will either be a contour roam (which has this solution that would suit the OP: "Contour" Goggle Strap Mount | Contour), or the JVC Adixxion, which can also be mounted to a goggle strap plus has a builtin screen. Battery isnt so great i hear, but can be solved with spares

So for the OP, perhaps look at some of the other options out there, which might suit your usage better


----------



## PalmerFreak

Thanks for all of the input - I'll definitely look into the Drift products.


----------



## pdxrealtor

I got a Go Pro for Christmas and faced the same issues as you. 

I did not want to mount on my helmet and searched high and low for other options. The best I came up with was an upper thigh or waist mount with cam pointing at nose of board when static. 

This, I think, would be the best mount a side from your helmet or a pole.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Argo said:


> Not the point of your post but... I fucking hate gopro now.
> 
> I have a drift hd, drift ghost and a gopro 3 black edition. Nothing but trouble every time I have used the gopro. Drift has been awesome, turned it on out of the box and haven't had a single issue..... The drift also came with a velcro strap, probably for strapping to a helmet through the holes, and it works well to strap around the arm or leg......


Is the Drift Ghost worth the extra bones over the Drift HD?


----------



## Donutz

PalmerFreak said:


> Is the Drift Ghost worth the extra bones over the Drift HD?


I believe it is. I have an HD (bought it cheap) and I'm asking for a Ghost for a birthday present. The remote on the ghost has an LED to indicate when it's recording. The on/off beeps (which is all you get on the HD) are almost inaudible with a helmet on. Also, the ghost has a larger screen (2" sq vs 1.5" sq) and some other features that I really like, like a continuous taping loop that you can "save" at any point to get the last 5 minutes of action.


----------



## Argo

PalmerFreak said:


> Is the Drift Ghost worth the extra bones over the Drift HD?


Definitely.


----------



## Karasene

never heard of a drift.. :dunno: deff should have gotten myself a sport cam a long time ago. I was thinking of looking at the Ion too..


----------



## Giannis

I have the Drift HD. The feature I miss the most from the Ghost is the on/off button on the remote, so I don't have to remove my glove to turn it on. The on/off beeps are loud enough for me. There hasn't been a time I didn't hear them, no matter how loud the background was.


----------



## PalmerFreak

Thanks for the Ghost - HD comparison. 

That's a great avatar Giannis...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Giannis

Thanks


----------

